# Fitted wardrobes



## ideas place (29 May 2021)

Hi all, I am looking for recommendations please. We would like to have some fitted wardrobes in our new place in Leigh on sea in Essex. Although fine to botch stuff together, I am not confident enough yet to make my own and them look good enough for the Mrs to be happy. 
We have had quotes from the usual suspects- Sharpes etc. but they are phenomenally expensive - a small wardrobe, bedsides and a chest of drawers coming in at over £6.5k - in the “50% sale!”.
We would love to get a quote from an independent craftsman (person) who would produce something to be proud of.
Does the hive mind have any recommendations for a good company in these here parts please?


----------



## RobinBHM (29 May 2021)

Hi, welcome to the forum  

Leigh on sea is lovely - A few years back I visited after picking up a Fobco star drill press from a member of this forum. 

I remember walking down the old part and having cockles at a place which had some trestle tables outside.


In regards to your fitted wardrobe, a craftsman built and installed on is likely to be not dissimilar to Sharpes prices IME. If you could post a sketch or even describe what you want, I'm sure you would get some price indications on here.


----------



## johnnyb (29 May 2021)

wardrobes are approx £1500 per linear m. drawers are priced per drawer. plus "extras".


----------



## johnnyb (29 May 2021)

ps that price is a minimum


----------



## RobinBHM (29 May 2021)

johnnyb said:


> wardrobes are approx £1500 per linear m. drawers are priced per drawer. plus "extras".


Is that including installation?


----------



## johnnyb (29 May 2021)

installation is in that price assuming access is easy.ie I don't have to build em up.


----------



## johnnyb (29 May 2021)

this one was £3000 fitted. it's birch ply and pine sprayed with valspar. cheaper prices are mdf. I prefer solid as it means I can add nice details and the carcases are really light and rigid.


----------



## Ollie78 (29 May 2021)

I price very similar per linear meter to johnnyb for basic painted stuff in birch ply and tulipwood for example, the more complex it is the more it has to be, veneered in walnut or something will be much more. Nowhere near you I am afraid.

I would not personally buy anything from Sharpes as I know someone who worked there for a bit and know the margins to be ludicrous and the quaility not, er, lets say "good".

I would suggest get a couple of quotes from independant craftsmen near you, word of mouth is the best recommendation.

Ollie


----------



## Rorton (29 May 2021)

Have you thought about using the IKEA pax range of wardrobes. I used these and made them look fitted and it worked out loads cheaper than paying someone.


----------



## ideas place (30 May 2021)

Cheers for the reply’s folks. 
I suspected that they were not great quality. 
All that marketing has to be paid for somehow. That was all inclusive for 2.4m of sliding wardrobes with interior hanging and shelves, 2 of 300mm bedsides and 2 of 700mm 4 drawer chests. Glass doors and ‘foiled’ wood chip particle board. They wanted an additional £700 for a ‘gloss’ finish on the bedsides and chest of drawers. We’ll keep looking. 
There is an independent near us in Leigh. We’ll check them out. 
I’m a long time lurker, but thanks for the welcome RobinBHM.


----------



## Woodbutcher1960 (30 May 2021)

Hi. When I moved into my place and couldn't even afford to buy the timber to make my own, I did the same as Rorton. With a circular saw, a drill and some very careful measurements I managed to get a set of floor to ceiling, wall-to-wall wardrobes that were probably every bit as good as the Sharpes etc. The good thing about the IKEA stuff is that you can pick and choose all the internals. Never going to be the kind of quality you'd get from a good quality tradesman but certainly did the job for a good few years.


----------



## Chunkytfg (31 May 2021)

If its any help adding this to explain the big costs then here goes.

I've got a fitted wardrobe aprox 3m long with 3 sliding doors planned. Its going to have a free standing 2 drawer unit, and a further 8 drawers in it (myself and the OH have very little clothing that requires hanging).

The costs so far are at around £1300 and I haven't bought the veneered MDF/Ply for the doors yet. 

Blum Draw slides are £50 each so £500 total.

The ply worked out at £500 for BB/BB birch and that was bought back last year when it was £50 a sheet for 18mm and not the silly prices it is now.

The Sliding door kit was £300.

you then add the labour costs and business running costs onto that and its very easy to get to pretty big numbers,


----------



## eribaMotters (31 May 2021)

ideas place said:


> Hi all, I am looking for recommendations please. We would like to have some fitted wardrobes in our new place in Leigh on sea in Essex. Although fine to botch stuff together, I am not confident enough yet to make my own and them look good enough for the Mrs to be happy.
> We have had quotes from the usual suspects- Sharpes etc. but they are phenomenally expensive - a small wardrobe, bedsides and a chest of drawers coming in at over £6.5k - in the “50% sale!”.
> We would love to get a quote from an independent craftsman (person) who would produce something to be proud of.
> Does the hive mind have any recommendations for a good company in these here parts please?


That's a shame. I moved up from Westcliff-Leigh borders end of 2017 and I used to do this sort of thing. 
I sourced a lot of my solid timber from Paxman Joineries, 50 Vanguard Way, Shoeburyness, SS3 9QY who are on the other side of Southend. They did larger fitted work but may be interested in a smaller job. I dealt with the boss, Kevin Robinson for many years, having known him from teaching his son. They can be contacted on 01702-294035. If you do make contact please send him my regards. 

Colin Motteram


----------

